

Ask HN: Free SSL Certificates? - eudoxus

Does anyone have good experiences with various Free SSL certificate providers?
======
bigiain
Startssl.com has always been useful for me. There's only a little bit of hoop-
jumping you need to do to get instant free automated ssl certs (with some
restrictions on their use).

But right now, I'm waiting for letsencrypt.org to launch in a few weeks.

~~~
eudoxus
I came across letsencrypt while looking for a free provider and it seemed
wicked. Then I noticed it hadn't been released yet. tears.

------
marinintim
I'm still waiting for [let's
encrypt]([https://letsencrypt.org/](https://letsencrypt.org/))

StartSSL is free only for non-commercial uses.

For small/personal projects self-signed cert might be an option.

------
kjs3
These free SSL services provide no more assurance than an email address.
You're fooling yourself and lying to your users if you think this means
anything security-wise.

